# Fire Emblem if/Fates Translation Patch Released!



## endoverend (Jul 8, 2015)

Cool  I already made a thread on this but this is more detailed anyway. Super excited for the story mode patch!

EDIT: link


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 8, 2015)

endoverend said:


> Cool  I already made a thread on this but this is more detailed anyway. Super excited for the story mode patch!



Link it and I'll add it as a discussion link


----------



## endoverend (Jul 8, 2015)

Done


----------



## gamecaptor (Jul 8, 2015)

Wait, isn't this coming to the US in 2016?


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 8, 2015)

Yes. It's gonna be a while.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 8, 2015)

Takedown notice incoming. Did they really think they would get away with it?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 8, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> Takedown notice incoming. Did they really think they would get away with it?


Wow... Nintendo lawyers already contacted you? They work fast!
Wait... Perhaps you are a Nintendo lawyer?


----------



## Chary (Jul 8, 2015)

The fact that we're at the point where 3DS games can be translated is awesome. Shame that you have to be below 9.2, though. Props to the translation team for having translated that much, in such a short time.


----------



## DJPlayer (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm happy to see our project here 
THank you mate


----------



## regnad (Jul 8, 2015)

Wow! Fastest translation ever!

If we could only get these translating speed demons to work on Ni no Kuni now.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 8, 2015)

I find this kind of redundand since the Game is going to be localized anyway.


----------



## Prior22 (Jul 8, 2015)

DJPlayer said:


> I'm happy to see our project here
> THank you mate



Instead of translating a game which will eventually come to north america why not work on a quality title which is likely to remain Japanese exclusive.  Seems like a waste of resources and time.


----------



## Bimmel (Jul 8, 2015)

So.. my Nand is 4.5 and my EmuNand is 9.8 .. can't play the translation, right?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 8, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> So.. my Nand is 4.5 and my EmuNand is 9.8 .. can't play the translation, right?


Why not?
Just generate a CIA using the patcher and install it into emunand.


----------



## Bimmel (Jul 8, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Why not?
> Just generate a CIA using the patcher and install it into emunand.


"Unfortunately, the patch is only available to a Nintendo 3DS that is below firmware version 9.2."

So my Nand has to be under 9.2?


----------



## Verack (Jul 8, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> I find this kind of redundand since the Game is going to be localized anyway.



I've answered this exact question a dozen or so times, but I'll do it again for the sake of clarity:

1.) The fan translation is guaranteed to avoid censorship. Awakening for example had some minor censorship (Tharja's posterior being covered in the NA version, and some discussion of her "boingy bits" in the EU version). Now, considering If/Fates covers "touchy" subjects such as incest, the amie minigame in general ("touching me there will make me feel weak...", "your throbbing thing looks like it'll tear"), and so on. I highly doubt the came will make it through localization without being ripped to pieces.

2.) The fan translation is faster. They are currently up to Chapter 7, and it's been what, 2 weeks? In that short time, they've translated all dialogue up to the "choose your path" part, along with every single menu/item/etc. I dare say that if the translation keeps this pace, it will be out way before the official translation.

3.) The fan translation does not have a "localized flavor" to it. That is to say, it doesn't have "funny meme" jokes inserted, and it has a far more literal 1:1 translation. Some people prefer this, so it's purely up to personal opinion.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 8, 2015)

"irreversible damage"?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 8, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> "Unfortunately, the patch is only available to a Nintendo 3DS that is below firmware version 9.2."
> 
> So my Nand has to be under 9.2?


You need to be able to run modified code. You can do it using Layered FS on NTR, or running modified CIA/3DS on anything that disables signature checks, be it Gateway, rxTools, Pasta, or whatever.
In order to use any of the above methods you need sysnand <= 9.2.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 8, 2015)

Verack said:


> I've answered this exact question a dozen or so times, but I'll do it again for the sake of clarity:
> *Snip*


Most people don't care about this stuff. You are literally translating a game just to play is a few months faster. That's wasting time and effort on a redundant Project.


----------



## Verack (Jul 8, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Most people don't care about this stuff. You are literally translating a game just to play is a few months faster. That's wasting time and effort on a redundant Project.



With all due respect, that "stuff" matters immensely to me. Call me a nerd or whatever you will, but I am incredibly critical about being able to play a product the way it was originally intended to be played. To me, buying a product is like buying a pie. How would you feel if when you bought your favorite pie, you noticed only 75% of it was in the box? Then you'd go to the store manager, and he would tell you "Oh that other 25% of the pie was offensive and tasted bad to me, so I didn't give it to you. And no, you can't have the other 25%".

In other words, I want the game as close as possible to the original. I don't want parts missing, lines changed, or content cut all because "most people don't care about this stuff".


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 8, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Most people don't care about this stuff. You are literally translating a game just to play is a few months faster. That's wasting time and effort on a redundant Project.


The game is going to be censored to hell so a proper translation is needed,wanted, and welcomed also it's not redundant because the translations will be very different for each region and id much rather play the game the way it was meant to be played.

For example allot of anime when translated from japanese to english loses it raw emotion intended dialogue and most times makes no sense.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 8, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Most people don't care about this stuff. You are literally translating a game just to play is a few months faster. That's wasting time and effort on a redundant Project.


Who is most people? Where do you take your stats from?


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 8, 2015)

Verack said:


> With all due respect, that "stuff" matters immensely to me. Call me a nerd or whatever you will, but I am incredibly critical about being able to play a product the way it was originally intended to be played. To me, buying a product is like buying a pie. How would you feel if when you bought your favorite pie, you noticed only 75% of it was in the box? Then you'd go to the store manager, and he would tell you "Oh that other 25% of the pie was offensive and tasted bad to me, so I didn't give it to you. And no, you can't have the other 25%".
> 
> In other words, I want the game as close as possible to the original. I don't want parts missing, lines changed, or content cut all because "most people don't care about this stuff".


Then buy the original and be happy with it. No need wasting time and effort into a translation that only the niche of the niche will find useful and most people will just use it to play the game early and eventually ignore it on launch.



Xenon Hacks said:


> The game is going to be censored to hell so a proper translation is needed,wanted, and welcomed also it's not redundant because the translations will be very different for each region and id much rather play the game the way it was meant to be played.
> 
> For example allot of anime when translated from japanese to english loses it raw emotion intended dialogue and most times makes no sense.


But the thing is, Anime and Games are entirely different media. Censoring an anime is taking away from the experience because you can only watch the anime. There is no other way to experience it. However censoring a game doesn't change the way you play the game at all. You play the game in the same way as you usually would you just see less butts and boobs. And let's be honest if you lack your daily dose of butts and boobs because a game was being slightly censored then you should visit Pixiv more often. Not to mention most Nintendo censorships aren't noticeable unless somebody tells you that the game was censored. This is really just bitching about a non-issue.



sarkwalvein said:


> Who is most people? Where do you take your stats from?


Common Knowledge. Many people don't follow games news and internet drama (same way as most people who bought FEZ don't know who Phil Fish is) or they just follow Nintendo/Microsoft/Sony news on the respectable devices which is pro biased. They don't even know a game was censored unless you tell them it was. And most people don't care because they still have/will have fun with the game. Fire Emblem Awakening was considered the best 3DS game for 3DS before A Link between Worlds came out. What do you think, how many of those people were upset because they put a piece of silk in front of Tharja's ass in one picture? I would say not many. I haven't seen one single review who talked about any censorship and all people I talked to claimed FE:A was perfect. If there is not a single person who was upset with the censorship out of two dozens I'm safe to assume that most people don't care.


----------



## Verack (Jul 8, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> (respone)



I would love to buy the original version, but my Japanese is a bit rusty, and the 3DS has a region lock. Both of these prevent me from playing the game in its "original" form.



> However censoring a game doesn't change the way you play the game at all.



It changes it for me. I hate to break it to you, but the exact reason for If/Fate's "amie" section is exactly for, as you put it, "your daily dose of butts and boobs". I'm not going to lie or sugarcoat it: the amie portion of the game is there for pure fanservice. However, simply removing it or altering it because "oh who cares you can get butts and boobs on the internet!" doesn't fly with me. If I were in charge of the world, "localizations" would simply translate the text of a game and do nothing else. No name changing liberties like Harold > Arthur, for example.




> They don't even know a game was censored unless you tell them it was.



So are you suggesting censorship is fine, or are you suggesting "what they don't know won't hurt them"? Both of which are quite nasty suggestions, might I add. I personally stand against censorship of any variety: that includes the boobies, my news, my history books, and anything you can think of. Changing ANYTHING simply to make some people feel comfortable is absolutely unacceptable in my opinion. If you don't like a product, you can simply ignore it.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 8, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Common Knowledge. Many people don't follow games news and internet drama (same way as most people who bought FEZ don't know who Phil Fish is) or they just follow Nintendo/Microsoft/Sony news on the respectable devices which is pro biased. They don't even know a game was censored unless you tell them it was. And most people don't care because they still have/will have fun with the game. Fire Emblem Awakening was considered the best 3DS game for 3DS before A Link between Worlds came out. What do you think, how many of those people were upset because they put a piece of silk in front of Tharja's ass in one picture? I would say not many. I haven't seen one single review who talked about any censorship and all people I talked to claimed FE:A was perfect. If there is not a single person who was upset with the censorship out of two dozens I'm safe to assume that most people don't care.


Then there is your problem for data analysis.
If you want to evaluate if a translation project for a specific game is worth the time you have to take into consideration a subset of people on the world, the subset that could possible play translations.
First of all: Only 3DS owner could play a 3DS games, discard anyone else because it is not part of the market.
Second: Only people that actually "follow game news and internet drama" could be the target market for any fan translation project, so take everybody else away.
Third:  Also people that can play translations, that is, people that want to hack their system and whose system have FW below 9.2.
Then: People that actually care to play Fire Emblem If Japanese version translated.
Only after all that condition you find a potential market for a fan translation project.

So, what is the ratio of people that have a 3DS, follow game news and internet drama, can and want to hack their 3ds, and want to play Fire Emblem If Japanese version translated?
I will pull out of my ass, I mean "use common knowledge", to say that this ratio is big enough to justify the effort.


----------



## John5p (Jul 8, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Common Knowledge. Many people don't follow games news and internet drama (same way as most people who bought FEZ don't know who Phil Fish is) or they just follow Nintendo/Microsoft/Sony news on the respectable devices which is pro biased. They don't even know a game was censored unless you tell them it was. And most people don't care because they still have/will have fun with the game.



It's funny how your comment is strikingly similar to Ellen Pao's response to the reddit admin's lack of communication to the mods debacle. 
"The vast majority of Reddit users are uninterested in what unfolded over the past 48 hours." -Ellen Pao

Just because many people don't care, it doesn't mean the entire project is pointless. Quit your Chairman Pao act and realize that you are pulling stats out of your ass and the people that do care are developers and they matter because they release content for us.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 8, 2015)

Verack said:


> I would love to buy the original version, but my Japanese is a bit rusty, and the 3DS has a region lock. Both of these prevent me from playing the game in its "original" form.


We are talking about a fan translation that you would have to pirate anyway to make it work. I don't have a PS2 and yet still I have 3 PS2 games just to play them Legally on a emulator.





Verack said:


> So are you suggesting censorship is fine, or are you suggesting "what they don't known won't hurt them"? Both of which are quite nasty suggestions, might I add. I personally stand against censorship of any variety: that includes the boobies, my news, my history books, and anything you can think of. Changing ANYTHING simply to make some people feel comfortable is absolutely unacceptable in my opinion.


I wouldn't say censorship in general is fine because there are plenty of areas where censorship would be cancer. However censoring a entertainment media is fine.
Keep in mind Nintendo wants to sell a product and the cultural standards to nudity are immensely different between West and Japan. If a piece of the game would increase the age rating of a game they are going to sell less copies of a product. Many GTA games in their planned state would receive the "Adult Only" rating in US which would shut around 90% of sales off so they censored them to get the "Mature" rating. This way not only more copies are going to be sold but also more people have access to the games. That's a good thing. If you don't agree with a companies decision on censoring then you are a exception.


Verack said:


> If you don't like a product, you can simply ignore it.


I was going to but then you started quoting me. Simple replies don't appear in my alerts box, Quotes do.



sarkwalvein said:


> *snip*


I'm surprised you haven't noticed yourself how much of a niche audience you are catering to by that comment.




John5p said:


> It's funny how your comment is strikingly similar to Ellen Pao's response to the reddit admin's lack of communication to the mods debacle.
> "The vast majority of Reddit users are uninterested in what unfolded over the past 48 hours." -Ellen Pao
> 
> Just because many people don't care, it doesn't mean the entire project is pointless. Quit your Chairman Pao act and realize that you are pulling stats out of your ass and the people that do care are developers and they matter because they release content for us.


I don't know who Ellen Pao is but you have as many stats to back your claims up as me so what's the point of your response? You're proving that using my point is wrong by using the same point that I did? That's not right.


----------



## Verack (Jul 8, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> However censoring a entertainment media is fine.



We will simply have to disagree then. The reason I give full support to the fan translation is because I do not believe in censorship of any kind.



> Keep in mind Nintendo wants to sell a product and the cultural standards to nudity are immensely different between West and Japan.



I could go on a giant rant about how "Puritan America" is one of the most obnoxious things on the planet, but that would be irrelevant to this discussion.

Anyway, the content of If/Fates would net it a M at most, or a strong T even. AO is reserved strictly for games with content of sexual nature or otherwise pornographic material. An exception to this was the recent release of Hatred, which managed to net an AO for what is claimed to be "excessive violence". Regardless, that is not the case here.

I don't know about you, but I don't see children playing Fire Emblem. The target audience in Japan is for late teens and young adults (the 16-22 age range). I would imagine that it is similar here in America. What I do suspect though is that Nintendo as a whole wants to keep their image "family friendly", which is exactly why NoA is shy around games like Fatal Frame, Devil's Third, and so on.

As for the GTA bit, you have to understand we're talking about two different instances here. In your example, you're talking about changes made during the production period. As in, developer decisions that occur before a game is released. In the case of If/Fates, we're talking about content that already exists in the game (the JP version of the game) being removed.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 8, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> I'm surprised you haven't noticed yourself how much of a niche audience you are catering to by that comment.


By definition the audience for any fan translation is a niche audience.
I don't find any sense in saying "you are losing time translating this because your audience is niche, translate something else" when any other game that is fan translated will also have just a niche audience.


XrosBlader821 said:


> We are talking about a fan translation that you would have to pirate anyway to make it work. I don't have a PS2 and yet still I have 3 PS2 games just to play them Legally on a emulator.


Also there is no need to pirate this game to play the fan translation.
You could just plug the original cart and use NTR with LayeredFS plugin for the translation.


----------



## John5p (Jul 8, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> I don't know who Ellen Pao is but you have as many stats to back your claims up as me so what's the point of your response? You're proving that using my point is wrong by using the same point that I did? That's not right.



I claimed that developers care and they matter. Censorship, fan translations, etc are made possible by developers so of course these people care. Also developers matter to us (the end user) because they release content for us. Why do I need stats to prove this? Developers make stuff and we consume that stuff. =_=

If you want to talk about stats, you do realize that most posts in this thread are in disagreement with your views. Does that mean if most people in this thread disagree with your opinion, your post is a waste of time? Translation projects are not a waste of time otherwise there would never be a translation to begin with. Your views are not a waste of time.  Your opinions have value just like the value of translations. Although your opinion is of the"niche" minority in this thread, I respect that.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 8, 2015)

John5p said:


> I claimed that developers care and they matter. Censorship, fan translations, etc are made possible by developers so of course these people care. Also developers matter to us (the end user) because they release content for us. Why do I need stats to prove this? Developers make stuff and we consume that stuff. =_=


You need stats to prove it. What you currently say are assumptions not facts. Just because I like to consume Coke doesn't mean I'm automatically interested in the people behind Coke. I just want to drink Coke and don't care about anything else. So why should I suddenly give a f*ck about people behind games?



sarkwalvein said:


> By definition the audience for any fan translation is a niche audience.
> I don't find any sense in saying "you are losing time translating this because your audience is niche, translate something else" when any other game that is fan translated will also have just a niche audience.


But other translations aren't _that_ niche. Other translations allow people who are interested to play games that wouldn't have been playable without Japanese knowledge. 
If people are so extremely bitter about censorship then why not simply wait for the NA release and make a Undub/uncensor mod instead of a full translation project?
Even if the current intention is to allow people to play a uncensored version, most people will play it just because they can play the game early that way.
And I know that I have no proof backing it up but that's just human exploitative nature and I assume that this is the case.



sarkwalvein said:


> Also there is no need to pirate this game to play the fan translation.
> You could just plug the original cart and use NTR with LayeredFS plugin for the translation.


The point is you need a hacked device a hacked device anyway not that you would have to download a ISO of the game. If you have a hacked device region lock isn't a issue.



Verack said:


> I don't know about you, but I don't see children playing Fire Emblem.


Let's start with I don't see children playing on a 3DS at all. Ironically I saw only 1 child playing Pokemon on a Bus but know of 5 Children who own a PS vita.
But it doesn't matter what we see or not see. What matters is the companies intention and as long as decisions are being made that don't kill my enjoyment in a product and broaden the audience of a product then I don't care about this decision being made. You do and I respect that but in my personal opinion the translation is redundant. Let's end the discussion on that because it won't lead to anywhere. You won't agree to me and I won't agree to you.


----------



## John5p (Jul 8, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> You need stats to prove it. What you currently say are assumptions not facts. Just because I like to consume Coke doesn't mean I'm automatically interested in the people behind Coke. I just want to drink Coke and don't care about anything else. So why should I suddenly give a f*ck about people behind games?



First of all, I never disagreed that you don't care who are the people behind the games. It's your opinion and I respect that. 

Second, are you telling me I'm assuming developers care about what they do?Are fan translations made by people who don't care about the project? That's absurd. You keep on rambling about people who don't care, but discount the people who do care. Why can't you just accept some care and some don't? You also keep on saying you don't care. Well we get it. You don't care, yet you care enough to respond. It doesn't need to be repeated.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 8, 2015)

John5p said:


> Are you telling me I'm assuming developers care about what they do?


I still don't undesrtand what you mean by that. I'm talking about most consumers not giving a fuck about people behind the games that's all. Not Developers doing what ever you want to say.


> Are fan translations made by people who don't care about the project? That's absurd. You keep on rambling about people who don't care, but discount the people who do care. Why can't you just accept some care and some don't? You also keep on saying you don't care. Well we get it. You don't care, yet you care enough to respond. It doesn't need to be repeated.


I have yet to find a part in my argumentation that says that everybody don't care. Because so far I was speaking about majority not everybody. And Speaking about majority automatically assumes that there is a smaller group opposing that majority.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 8, 2015)

What is the format of the released files?
.lz is the format used by the game, or it's a patch format? (like xdelta/ips/ppf?)

I don't want to be the party breaker here, but sharing extracted or edited game files is still illegal (or else we would just edit any ROM to make them legal).
if they are all patches to patch the file content, then it's fine. if they are final files to replace/swap to the extracted ROM, it's not very clean...


----------



## Jwiz33 (Jul 8, 2015)

Ryukouki said:


> Unfortunately, the patch is only available to a Nintendo 3DS that is below firmware version 9.2.​


It doesn't have to be below 9.2. It has to be on 9.2 or below. So below 9.3.


----------



## thorasgar (Jul 8, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Let's start with I don't see children playing on a 3DS at all. Ironically I saw only 1 child playing Pokemon on a Bus but know of 5 Children who own a PS vita.
> .



You may not see it in Germany but in the U.S. you will find the opposite.   I have two boys 9 and 12 and every kid on our block has a 3DS none have a Vita.   I don't even know what one looks like.  They both had a DS lite in 2008 and we were late to the party in our neighborhood.  In fact I don't think I have ever seen an adult play any form of DS.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 8, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> You may not see it in Germany but in the U.S. you will find the opposite.   I have two boys 9 and 12 and every kid on our block has a 3DS none have a Vita.   I don't even know what one looks like.  They both had a DS lite in 2008 and we were late to the party in our neighborhood.  In fact I don't think I have ever seen an adult play any form of DS.


oh I know a bunch of kids who had the DS / DS Lite. I just can't find many who have a 3DS


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 8, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> oh I know a bunch of kids who had the DS / DS Lite. I just can't find many who have a 3DS


Because walking around with a $150+ item that isn't a trackable phone is probably not a smart idea. My New 3DS never leaves my house unless i'm traveling to another state by plane.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 8, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Because walking around with a $150+ item that isn't a trackable phone is probably not a smart idea. My New 3DS never leaves my house unless i'm traveling to another state by plane.


Then you aren't using it how it was mean to be used (which is ironic giving your previous statement on how you don't want to play games the way they wasn't been meant to be played).
Handhelds are designed to be portable consoles that allow you to play games anywhere. And I'm not even talking about "while walking" because lets be real that's stupid (even with a phone it's stupid). 
I ride a bus regularly and play games to pass some time. I've seen only 1 kid doing it with a 3DS, 1 grown up doing it with a PSP and the rest was rocking Pou or some other poo on their smartphones.
Not even that. My streetpass encounters are limited to 2 persons when I am at certain part of the town at a certain time of day.
I had much more streetpass encounters during my trip to England however but on the other hand London is pretty crowdy.


----------



## flame1234 (Jul 8, 2015)

You have to add in the cost of the Gateway to this $150 figure. Unless I'm somehow mistaken- can you leave your Gateway at home and still use the patched game?

So no requesting zero-day translations. But translating them yourself, or posting a link to another site with one is OK?


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 8, 2015)

flame1234 said:


> You have to add in the cost of the Gateway to this $150 figure. Unless I'm somehow mistaken- can you leave your Gateway at home and still use the patched game?
> 
> So no requesting zero-day translations. But translating them yourself, or posting a link to another site with one is OK?


Gateway is irelavant now since rxTools does the same thing and more for free.


----------



## SciresM (Jul 8, 2015)

Cyan said:


> What is the format of the released files?
> .lz is the format used by the game, or it's a patch format? (like xdelta/ips/ppf?)
> 
> I don't want to be the party breaker here, but sharing extracted or edited game files is still illegal (or else we would just edit any ROM to make them legal).
> if they are all patches to patch the file content, then it's fine. if they are final files to replace/swap to the extracted ROM, it's not very clean...



Neo XY (https://gbatemp.net/threads/pokemon-neo-x-neo-y.388272/) uses an identical distribution format...and has been up on this site for two months with no commentary.

I'd also point out that what you're saying makes no sense -- "You cannot share raw extracted files, because that's illegal", "You cannot share edited files, because that's illegal", "Feel free to share something that transforms encrypted raw content into encrypted edited content, because even though both input and output are illegal and the patch HAS to contain illegal data about the illegal input to work that way, it's legal."

I don't believe Nintendo has copyrighted the MESS_ARCHIVE file format, nor have they copyrighted LZ compression, so I see no problem with sharing completely re-built, compressed MESS_ARCHIVES containing English translations of their raw extracted equivalents.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 8, 2015)

encrypted ROM patches are not legal either if they contains more data than your own work.

I don't know if the "file format" is copyrighted (probably not), but the data inside is.
if the file contains only your work then it's fine.


----------



## SciresM (Jul 8, 2015)

Cyan said:


> encrypted ROM patches are not legal either if they contains more data than your own work.
> 
> I don't know if the "file format" is copyrighted (probably not), but the data inside is.
> if the file contains only your work then it's fine.



All the translation files have been re-built to contain only strings we've translated...so, yeah, should be fine. (Code to re-build them from .txt files is here: http://pastebin.com/hxaCRHcs)


----------



## Cyan (Jul 8, 2015)

all is fine then.
sorry for being the "bad guy" 
I had to verify


----------



## bradzx (Jul 8, 2015)

I hope this won't be next like they did to Final Fantasy 0-Type in PSP for English patch.


----------



## pdensco (Jul 8, 2015)

so its not releasing on usa or eur?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

is that the reason they are creating a eng patch?


----------



## endoverend (Jul 8, 2015)

woops

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



pdensco said:


> so its not releasing on usa or eur?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> is that the reason they are creating a eng patch?


THe game is releasing in English, but not till late next year. Also there are inevitably censorship issues with the official translation.


----------



## potato3334 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi, I'm one of the translators on the team for this project, and I just wanted to say that at the pace we're going, I am pretty confident we will be done with the story well before release date.


----------



## Nobunaga (Jul 9, 2015)

potato3334 said:


> Hi, I'm one of the translators on the team for this project, and I just wanted to say that at the pace we're going, I am pretty confident we will be done with the story well before release date.


Any ETA on 0-6 chapter patch release? 

Also Thanks for your hard work!


----------



## JazzCat.CL (Jul 9, 2015)

I think i'm going to play this version instead of the "legit" transtated one. I fear about censorship and stuff. Nice work!!!


----------



## Prior22 (Jul 9, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Who is most people? Where do you take your stats from?



Think of how many quality Japanese games there are which will never be seen in North America.  I absolutely believe the majority of gamers would prefer a Japanese exclusive game receive the translation, rather than a game which in due time will come stateside.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 9, 2015)

Prior22 said:


> Think of how many quality Japanese games there are which will never be seen in North America.  I absolutely believe the majority of gamers would prefer a Japanese exclusive game receive the translation, rather than a game which in due time will come stateside.


But there is a problem with your statement, the majority of gamers don't translate shit.
People that actually fan translate are the ones that are entitled to decide what they want to do, and they translate whatever they feel like.
They don't work for anybody but themselves, so why would the majority of gamers decide what they translate?


----------



## RedDragonEmperor (Jul 9, 2015)

Prior22 said:


> Think of how many quality Japanese games there are which will never be seen in North America.  I absolutely believe the majority of gamers would prefer a Japanese exclusive game receive the translation, rather than a game which in due time will come stateside.



Bottom line is this is what the team chose to translate and its quite unfair to ask more of them. 
I for one support this translation because who knows how nintendo will screw up the game with censorship because of the game's content.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Jul 9, 2015)

Is there a full list of whats actually been translated anywhere?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 9, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Most people don't care about this stuff. You are literally translating a game just to play is a few months faster. That's wasting time and effort on a redundant Project.


People who don't care about 3DS hacks in general is "most people," and yet here we are. I think it stands to reason that the same people who care about modding their 3DS to run unofficial patches, etc, would be pretty likely to care about something like this. I'm sure the the fan translation team is aware it's a niche project, but there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## SciresM (Jul 9, 2015)

Prior22 said:


> Think of how many quality Japanese games there are which will never be seen in North America.  I absolutely believe the majority of gamers would prefer a Japanese exclusive game receive the translation, rather than a game which in due time will come stateside.



Here's the thing: Regardless of whether it would be "better" if a quality Japanese game that's not going to be localized got translated instead of FE...the people translating are all FE fans, and are doing this because they like FE, not because they're interested in translating a quality Japanese game that's not going to be localized. 

Popularity matters -- it's not like we sat down and went "What game should we translate?", we're just fans of Fire Emblem. The interest just isn't there for other games, unfortunately.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2015)

If it was done so fast, it cant be that good. Probably google translate quality. Also the fact that FE fans cant wait a couple of months for a translation of much higher quality is absolutley hilarious, how spoiled.


----------



## SciresM (Jul 9, 2015)

Robfozz said:


> If it was done so fast, it cant be that good. Probably google translate quality. Also the fact that FE fans cant wait a couple of months for a translation of much higher quality is absolutley hilarious, how spoiled.



None of it has been machine-translated...there are 21 of us working on it, though.


----------



## Kane49 (Jul 10, 2015)

Robfozz said:


> If it was done so fast, it cant be that good. Probably google translate quality. Also the fact that FE fans cant wait a couple of months for a translation of much higher quality is absolutley hilarious, how spoiled.



And why is that ? Many translators, easy to develop tools, theres no reason translating the menus should take long at all.

People should really mind their own business. 
If they want to translate a game let them, its their perogative.


----------



## Duo8 (Jul 10, 2015)

Unrelated but on the front page the picture says EmblemFat


----------



## donkeymilk (Jul 10, 2015)

Excuse my n00bish question, but is there anyway to pack these changes in to something like an IPS so the ROMs can just be patched independently of any console? IPS patches for GBA ROMs work swimmingly. Why not something similar for this?


----------



## Phil5004 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hello,
I want to ask: Will the oiginal Fire Emblem ROM (Jap.) Work on the Sky3ds?
And: Will the translation work too?


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 10, 2015)

Phil5004 said:


> Hello,
> I want to ask: Will the oiginal Fire Emblem ROM (Jap.) Work on the Sky3ds?
> And: Will the translation work too?



Translation no, the original ROM will only work when Sky fixes their template.


----------



## Phil5004 (Jul 10, 2015)

But the template is Updated for Fire Emblem IF (Jap.)


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 10, 2015)

Phil5004 said:


> But the template is Updated for Fire Emblem IF (Jap.)



Yeah, except everyone's reporting problems with it. The team acknowledged and said they're trying to fix it.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 10, 2015)

donkeymilk said:


> Excuse my n00bish question, but is there anyway to pack these changes in to something like an IPS so the ROMs can just be patched independently of any console? IPS patches for GBA ROMs work swimmingly. Why not something similar for this?


single patch is harder to create for encrypted content.

If they create a patch by comparing the original encrypted ROM and the decrypted+translated ROM, the patch will be the size of the ROM, as everything is different (encrypted and decrypted are fully different data, it will not create a patch only with the translated part). Doing a patch bigger than the actual data in the translation means that it also contains official code and resources from the original ROM.

To create a smal patch to apply to the official ROM, they would require re-encryption of the translated ROM and generate the patch comparing both encrypted version, but it would require that untouched files are replaced at the same location before encrypting (it's working by blocs) or else moved/shifted blocs would be part of the patch too.

The way they are releasing the translation is one of the easier choice for the translation teams:
- let the user generate the XOR Pad.
- Launch the tool to decrypt / extract / replace files / repack the ROM.

The other choice would be to generate patches for each files instead of replacing them. but it's the same method : Xor/decrypt/extract/patch/repack.


Patches were a lot easier in old console generation, there were no encryption, the files were smaller, didn't have a file system stored inside, etc.


----------



## donkeymilk (Jul 10, 2015)

Ah, ok, so ROMs are encrypted not like the GBA days. Oh, but they are still unsigned, that's the difference. 

So if I patch Fire Emblem, I only need to patch it once and I can run it over and over then, correct?


----------



## Cyan (Jul 10, 2015)

the ROM is also signed.
But the CFW or flashcards are disabling signature check so you can run them.

and you are correct. You need to patch it once, it will rebuild a ROM with the modified content.
Then you can launch that new patched ROM like any other ROM (you choose your preferred format, 3ds or cia)
it's not a "live patch" (like IPS on Snes emulators where you could have both files separated), but need to modify the ROM and use the new patched one.


There's a method to replace files on the fly (to work like a live patch), but it requires a specific CFW and plugin. I never tried it but it's explained in the first post too. Using NTR CFW.
The advantage of this method is that your ROM is never modified physically. After an update of the patch, you only need to replace the translation's files on SD card to get the new version applied to the game.
If you used the patched method to convert the ROM/extract/replace/repack it, then on new patch update you would require to do it again from a clean unpatched ROM and recreate a new patched ROM. it takes a lot less space to use the NTR CFW method and it's easier : copy files, launch the game, enjoy.


----------



## TerraEarthera (Jul 12, 2015)

Ummm...I'm terribly sorry to ask this, but what are the items I need in order to play this? I'm gonna buy the game in NA in early 2016 and I wanted to see the differences, but I also want to play this, so what are all the things I need? Again, so sorry to ask this, but I'm new and I'm left confused...


----------



## Cyan (Jul 12, 2015)

You need a 3DS with system version 9.2 of below
if your console is 9.3 or newer, the patch will not work.

If you have the correct version, then you need a way to play ROMs : Flashcart or CFW.


----------



## Phil5004 (Jul 12, 2015)

But If I Patch the rom and all is ready... Can I Copy the Rom to Sky3ds to Play it?


----------



## Cyan (Jul 12, 2015)

I don't know if sky3DS is working, it might require a different template file.
I think I saw a thread about Fire emblem and sky3DS, but I didn't read it.

edit:
The game is not compatible with sky3DS (yet?).
and if you patch the game, it can't be used with sky3DS at all, as it require official, untouched, and correctly signed games.


----------



## dariakyl (Jul 12, 2015)

I don't know if I'm messing something up but I can't get the first chapters translation, I tried everything. The menus are in english, but I saw videos and screenshots of dialogue translation...


----------



## potato3334 (Jul 13, 2015)

dariakyl said:


> I don't know if I'm messing something up but I can't get the first chapters translation, I tried everything. The menus are in english, but I saw videos and screenshots of dialogue translation...


The story patch isn't released yet


----------



## dariakyl (Jul 13, 2015)

Oh, my bad then, I thought the first two chapters were released, sorry.


----------



## DJPlayer (Jul 13, 2015)

dariakyl said:


> Oh, my bad then, I thought the first two chapters were released, sorry.


Our first Chapter-Patch will be released in a few days!
The following Chapters will be available:



Spoiler: Chapter List



*The first Chapters*
Chapter 0: A Fateful Decision
Chapter 1: The Brotherhood of Nohr
Chapter 2: Dark Sword Ganglari
Chapter 3: Moment of Departure
Chapter 4: The Brotherhood of Hoshido
Chapter 5: Mother and Children
Chapter 6: A Fateful Decision

*Hoshido Chapters*
Chapter 6: Reaching for the Light
Chapter 7: A Gathering of Spirits
Chapter 8: A Ferocious Wind
Chapter 9: The Kingdom of Gods
Chapter 10: Ninja Village

*Nohr Chapters*
Chapter 6: Descent To Darkness
Chapter 7: A Forced Revelation
Chapter 8: Maiden of the Ice Village
Chapter 9: An Ordeal Once More
Chapter 10: An Unexpected Reunion


----------



## RedDragonEmperor (Jul 13, 2015)

D*mn you people work really fast


----------



## DJPlayer (Jul 13, 2015)

RedDragonEmperor said:


> D*mn you people work really fast


Yep 
It's relative simple to modify the Game and the Message-Files when you know what you've to do 
We're able to output the Gametext into easy-readable files so we can easily translate them.
normally we need to put this strings back into the message-file and compress them.

Here's a example of our "easy readable version" of Chapter 0
http://puu.sh/iXtdh/53bdabce7e.txt


----------



## Verack (Jul 13, 2015)

DJPlayer said:


> Yep
> It's relative simple to modify the Game and the Message-Files when you know what you've to do



Out of curiosity, how do you intend to handle cinematics? Is there some way to use (or add) subtitles?


----------



## dariakyl (Jul 13, 2015)

That's so wonderful <3


----------



## DJPlayer (Jul 13, 2015)

Verackin post: 5572233 said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, how do you intend to handle cinematics? Is there some way to use (or add) subtitles?


We're working on it. Right now, there's no way to do that.
We need to decrypt another file Format for this first


----------



## AnthranDawn (Jul 16, 2015)

I have a question. Is there any way you can have the translation in text format? My 3DS is brand new and I just bought it, so I don't have the right firmware to play the game. If you give access to translated scripts, more people would be able to enjoy the game. I wouldn't mind playing a raw JP version of the game while following the script on my PC.


----------



## Bimmel (Jul 19, 2015)

Just noticed that I did not even say thank you for your efforts. So.. thank you for translating this game! I'm sure it will be great.

Take the time you need.


----------



## Swing (Jul 20, 2015)

Just wanted to say thank you and I've never seen a translation happen so fast as I've been a part of 2-3 of them. BTW for those with an iPad google translate app is perfect while you're waiting to read up the storylines while we're waiting for the chapters to be finished!


----------



## Fire_Slasher (Jul 22, 2015)

Crazy how fast they done it! However I can't help but feel like they dug a huge hole just to cover it again with dirt. I would have liked it so much better if they done to games like DQM: Terry's Wonderland which have little chance of being officially localized. Still impressive and the guys deserve credit for it.


----------



## DJPlayer (Jul 25, 2015)

[Release & Support] Fire Emblem If - English Translation - Chapter + Menu Patch (v2.0) is released now!!!


----------



## Phil5004 (Jul 25, 2015)

Will the patch now work with Ninjhax 2.0?


----------



## DJPlayer (Jul 25, 2015)

Phil5004 said:


> Will the patch now work with Ninjhax 2.0?


Ninjhax 2.0 does not support playing roms/ patched roms. so... no.


----------



## Speartailor (Jul 30, 2015)

Thank you so much for your efforts! I cant wait to play a proper translation of this game.


----------



## Miles54321 (Sep 8, 2015)

This still isn't finished is it? Does anyone know

I cannot wait to play this when its done


----------

